# Horse to thin?



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

PS when i got this horse he has absolutle no mane or tail his tail was just a stub


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

He's a gorgeous boy! He could probably gain a little bit of weight, yet. But I wouldn't say he's on the brink of death. Have you wormed him since you've had him?


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

BornToRun said:


> He's a gorgeous boy! He could probably gain a little bit of weight, yet. But I wouldn't say he's on the brink of death. Have you wormed him since you've had him?


 Yes he is on a good rotational worming scedual. He is on perminant pasture he has free salt mineral and sulfer gets 2 flakes of hay twice a day is on a ulcer treatment gets wheat germ oil twice a day (1 ounce) has a probiotic a hoof suppliment and is getting free feed chopped alfalfa.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

all things considered he's a nice looking horse  Thank goodness you came along for him! I can't imagine standing in a stall starving for over 15 years!


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Also we do not ride this horse i rode him for several months after he gained weight and he was wonderful aside from bucking at first. But since then i rescued 2 more horses and since the vet told me his muscles werent developed good enough for constant riding we retired him(since he wasnt rode all his life and I ride all day everyday during spring summer and fall as long as it isnt wet) So now he is a very expensive pasture pet.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

zynaal said:


> all things considered he's a nice looking horse  Thank goodness you came along for him! I can't imagine standing in a stall starving for over 15 years!


 I know i cryed the first time i saw him and its the only reason i brought him home. He had been suffering from abcesses for so long he could barely walk and my farrier told me he had never seen a horse walk so tenderly on his feet as if ever step was aching pain. And they were so easy to fix i dont understand why those people didnt help him!


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't really think he's too thin. I think he just needs muscle. He's cute and built pretty nicely. I don't think your neighbors have anything to complain about.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

Have you tried talking to the person always calling in? Probably if you have had trouble before, huh. You can have a standing answer with teh humane society or the cops, so they know about him, maybe. Or even post it around the neighborhood?


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

this is him one month after getting him (Last xmas) and i think he looks much worse then.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

zynaal said:


> Have you tried talking to the person always calling in? Probably if you have had trouble before, huh. You can have a standing answer with teh humane society or the cops, so they know about him, maybe. Or even post it around the neighborhood?


 I tried talking to her, she is just a ~~~~~ and refuses to believe anything i say. she even wants me to get rid of my chickens. I talked to a few neighbors and even animal control and they think its rediculous she would do this. We cant even do target practice here anymore because they call the cops! Animal control said that if they get enough calls they will be forced to remove the animal, no matter what the circumstances. Im considering moving to Idaho next year because to many city people are moving here and bringing drugs and stuff. One lady honked at my horse as she was driving up behind me (I was on the other side of the road!)the other day and got me thrown!


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry no current pic(No camra) but he looks the same as he did in the first picture.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

And one more pic about 6 months ago(I think he looksmuch better then when i got him)


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Citiots.. thankfully where I had my farm we had "right to farm" laws. I had a dairy farm.. and one of the top production herds in the STATE. I kept them clean and there were 65 cows and 60 young stock.. but they gather and they eat and poop. 

We cleaned up with the bucket loader and all but there were times when there was smell. When siomeone complained I had the RTF law on my side and I would look them in the eye and say, "Smells like Money to me." 

Soldier is in good flesh. Maybe a little more would be ok but too fat is as bad as too thin. 

The citiots down the road need to get a LIFE.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

BTW anyone who interferes with legal target practice needs to go back to the city. 

Really. Needs. To. Go. Back. to. the CITY. Where they are "safe" from gun violence.. (ooh.. my sarcasm gene just kicked in). 

The horse looks GREAT.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Elana said:


> Citiots.. thankfully where I had my farm we had "right to farm" laws. I had a dairy farm.. and one of the top production herds in the STATE. I kept them clean and there were 65 cows and 60 young stock.. but they gather and they eat and poop.
> 
> We cleaned up with the bucket loader and all but there were times when there was smell. When siomeone complained I had the RTF law on my side and I would look them in the eye and say, "Smells like Money to me."
> 
> ...


 Ya we only had 15 cows on 120 acres! I am feeding as much as i can and he is still slightly ribby even with doing everything i can for him... The vet said as long as he is happy and well fed he should be fine. I watched the neighbor take pictures the other day. the place is a bit muddy from rain and i think she is gonna use that to say my horses look terrible(Of course they love to get dirty!) ugh im so tired of this.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Elana said:


> BTW anyone who interferes with legal target practice needs to go back to the city.
> 
> Really. Needs. To. Go. Back. to. the CITY. Where they are "safe" from gun violence.. (ooh.. my sarcasm gene just kicked in).
> 
> The horse looks GREAT.


Lol ya i know i have even taken gun safty courses! And she also complained because we have ferel cats as barn cats(all are spayed and neutered) And said cats are supposed to be in the house not outside! When i told her they were wild she said they should be put down! then she tried to pick one up and it bit her so she had is quarentined(NOT CHEAP)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree he looks fantastic for where he came from. He has the most adorable face and I am in love with his legs. Big bones and feet like that are something sorely missing in so many horses these days.

Have you considered adding something to his diet that might up his protein/fat intake a bit? 

I am a huge advocate of feeding alfalfa to hard keepers because it adds nutrients and protein without adding sugars like a lot of processed feeds. You can also add oil to his diet to increase his fat intake, which should help him bulk up a bit.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

smrobs said:


> I agree he looks fantastic for where he came from. He has the most adorable face and I am in love with his legs. Big bones and feet like that are something sorely missing in so many horses these days.
> 
> Have you considered adding something to his diet that might up his protein/fat intake a bit?
> 
> I am a huge advocate of feeding alfalfa to hard keepers because it adds nutrients and protein without adding sugars like a lot of processed feeds. You can also add oil to his diet to increase his fat intake, which should help him bulk up a bit.


 Yes he gets free feed hay free feed chopped alfalfa and he gets grain twice a day with wheat germ oil or flax seed(whichever i happen to buy) and he gets perminant pasture, a probiotic, a ulcer perventative suppliment, salt block, mineral block, a vitamin supp, and lots of love


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

The best thing for a horse that is underweight is grass/hay 24/7, free choice. 

We have a lean hard keeper too. What works for him is beet pulp. You can't over feed it either. It won't cause colic or founder. Some say it causes choke but we've never had that problem. Also, it can help keep a horse hydrated because you soak it in water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

usandpets said:


> The best thing for a horse that is underweight is grass/hay 24/7, free choice.
> 
> We have a lean hard keeper too. What works for him is beet pulp. You can't over feed it either. It won't cause colic or founder. Some say it causes choke but we've never had that problem. Also, it can help keep a horse hydrated because you soak it in water.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes beat pulp is what he gets with his Suppliments twice a day(Sorry said grain wasnt thinking) And also lotsw of grass hay(We bale our fields every year ik i said 2 flakes twice a day earlier there is usually a bit left so he eats how much he wants and then leaves the rest )He went to the vet several times and the vet seems to think he wasnt taken care of for so long he may just be in this shape the rest of his life(I see nothing hurting him to have his ribs showing a bit) The vet said i did great with him and that he would support me if animal control came because i am doing the best i can and he is in great shape compared to the way he was.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I would politely disagree with the idea that horses don't colic on beet pulp as my arabian mare did just that. A fellow boarder decided to feed it to my mare without my knowledge. My mare colicked, a gas colic but colic. For your horse in question, I don't think its body weight but lack of muscle that gives the illusion of not being in good weight. It might help to get a signed letter from your vet saying that the horse is in suitable weight.


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

Animallover707 said:


> I tried talking to her, she is just a ~~~~~ and refuses to believe anything i say. she even wants me to get rid of my chickens. I talked to a few neighbors and even animal control and they think its rediculous she would do this. We cant even do target practice here anymore because they call the cops! *Animal control said that if they get enough calls they will be forced to remove the animal, no matter what the circumstances.* Im considering moving to Idaho next year because to many city people are moving here and bringing drugs and stuff. One lady honked at my horse as she was driving up behind me (I was on the other side of the road!)the other day and got me thrown!


What state are you in? I have never heard of an animal welfare body having the authority to seize an animal without just cause, simply because they are receiving a lot of complaints about it. I have a hard time believing that what Animal Control is telling you is true.

The horse is on the thin side but not to the point of being a neglect case. He's an older horse that has been neglected, and you have photographic proof of improvement. I question some of your vets statements about whether his weight can be improved - Smrobs has made some good points, also what kind of grain are you feeding him and how much? Switching to a more balanced feed may help, as could increasing his fat intake.

As for the woman causing all this grief - I'd cease all contact with her and start calling the cops on her each and every time she complains, threatens, harasses, or trespasses etc. Build up a record with them of her behaviour, and document everything myself as well. If she's called Animal Control that many times and they've confirmed that it was unwarranted, you'd think they'd be able to back you up as well.

It's people like her who give those of us who live in the city a bad name. I'm sure whoever she pestered before she left the city was glad to see her go.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

rookie said:


> I would politely disagree with the idea that horses don't colic on beet pulp as my arabian mare did just that. A fellow boarder decided to feed it to my mare without my knowledge. My mare colicked, a gas colic but colic. For your horse in question, I don't think its body weight but lack of muscle that gives the illusion of not being in good weight. It might help to get a signed letter from your vet saying that the horse is in suitable weight.


 We have done that but my animal control is still on to me because she keeps calling and calling and its really making me mad. Two girls i ride with keep telling me 'that lady called today!' for various complains. she went as far as telling them my dogs were starving to death and severely underweight and never had water aand when the guy showed up he said they all looked great! He told me to make sure they have water everyday tho. Which is already done. I even have an automatic on my lab who plays in his water all the time


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Gremmy said:


> What state are you in? I have never heard of an animal welfare body having the authority to seize an animal without just cause, simply because they are receiving a lot of complaints about it. I have a hard time believing that what Animal Control is telling you is true.
> 
> The horse is on the thin side but not to the point of being a neglect case. He's an older horse that has been neglected, and you have photographic proof of improvement. I question some of your vets statements about whether his weight can be improved - Smrobs has made some good points, also what kind of grain are you feeding him and how much? Switching to a more balanced feed may help, as could increasing his fat intake.
> 
> ...


Im far up in the mountians in california. They did stop taking he complaints about the cows for a while(We finally gave up and got rid of them because of so many visits and i was constantly busy trying to make sure everything looked clean and didnt stink it was to much for me) but she had other people call me in to. My friends ignore her calls, but sometimes the report goes to the chief and it is investigated. I havent talked to her for a long time but recently was told she was trying to turn all neighbors against me. A few drive by every day and im sure they constantly see animals in BAD shape, because most are rescued. I found a starving puppy in a dump a few months ago and i didnt take her to the ranch til she gained 20 pounds so the lady didnt call me in. I keep my worst looking horse at my house. i got her 7 weeks ago and she had the same owner as the buckskin in the pics. She was worse then he was. I have a hunch that she stopped calling animal control and is now calling the police instead because they have been going back and forth looking at my property and i seen them stop and talk to her.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Get a camera and go and start taking photos of her place.. for no reason.. just so she sees you do it. If she asks mumble something about things don't seem "up to code...." 

BTW do this from public property. 

You could also say, "Google Maps had a poor Street View at this location and I thought I would help them out." 

Do this every time she takes photos of your place. Also take photos of HER taking photos of YOUR place.. and write down the date and time and so forth. Enough frequency is harassment..... 

Just sayin'


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Elana said:


> Get a camera and go and start taking photos of her place.. for no reason.. just so she sees you do it. If she asks mumble something about things don't seem "up to code...."
> 
> BTW do this from public property.
> 
> ...


Ok will do we have a video of her husband leaving his truck(Semi) on every morning next to our ranch(Which is my parents) from 3am to 6 am and the house is on that side and the exhaust was so bad every morning my little brother started coughing up blood and developed asma. they seen us videotaping it and they quit. I dont have a camra so i will borrow my mothers.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Elana has a good point, enough visits are harassment and that might be a thing to consider. A well placed and timed call to the police may be enough to make her stop.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

rookie said:


> Elana has a good point, enough visits are harassment and that might be a thing to consider. A well placed and timed call to the police may be enough to make her stop.


Ok i know she has been tresspassing, she came over a while back and was like "you need to fill in that hole i was over here yesterday and i tripped and fell in it!" well no one was home that day and she suddenly realized what she admitted to and turned white and was very quiet afterwards. If i can get it on video and call the police she will be in big trouble!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I just wanted to say that I think your boy is adorable, and I am very sorry for the things that are happening to you. I think you have some good advice on here, though!


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

existentialpony said:


> I just wanted to say that I think your boy is adorable, and I am very sorry for the things that are happening to you. I think you have some good advice on here, though!


Thanks! Ya im working on it. My fiance and i are looking for property in idaho orgeon or washington but we cant afford much. A small cabin with 10 acres would be perfect tho  I have way to many animals lol


----------



## appyponyboy82 (Feb 5, 2013)

As a state licensed Equine Animal Cruelty Investigator I would say, This horse is in good condition with a body score of 4-5 he could gain a little weight but if he has a naturally athletic build then he is going to look like this no matter what you do. Look up the Hieneke (sp) body score chart and if they persist then show it to them and explain instead of arguing with them ( not saying you are but I know how city folks can be) how it works and that he is in good weight. Educate the uneducated and teach them about horses.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

From were your boy came form yes he looks great, I do think he could gain a few more lbs but that will come with time. I would tell your neighbors that you take theses animals from terrible conditions and hopefully that will shut them up. If worst comes to worst put a fly blanket on him, from the road they cant see a thing


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Post your property. Be sure to do that. Especially along her boundary and the road. Then there is NO DOUBT. 

Would be awesome to get video of her trespassing with Posted signs in the video. LOL


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Your boy looks much better than when you first got him. He could use a bit of muscle in his back end, but other than that he looks good. 

Now for the neighbor I would go to the police and file a harassment charge against them. I would also let them know that the neighbor is taking it upon themselves to go onto your property when no is home and you are concerned for your animals. 
I have a neighbor who tries to make my life hell, but his days are numbered and when it all comes crashing down on him he is going to wish he never said a thing about my rooster. Oh and I am allowed to have 48 roosters if I wanted, fully agricultural land. The guy is just someone who tries to control what is done on other peoples properties.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

ok thanks everyone! I went and seen him the other day and he looks sooooo much better his ribs are almost covered and he has a mane for once in his life! Tail is still really short though. He is doing much better out at the ranch. His mane is so long and thick  i spent months putting stuff on it to make it grow and then he was moved to the ranch and doesnt get as much attention but he looks wonderful.


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

You can try adding pure corn oil to his grain everyday. Start off with only 1/4 cup then bump it up 1/2, then to 3/4 then to a whole cup. Do it over a couple of weeks so he doesn't get the runs. Or you can try Cool Calories. It adds calories with out making them nutty with energy.
I've use both at the same time to try to bulk up rescues. It works. 

Danielle


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

JeepnGirl said:


> You can try adding pure corn oil to his grain everyday. Start off with only 1/4 cup then bump it up 1/2, then to 3/4 then to a whole cup. Do it over a couple of weeks so he doesn't get the runs. Or you can try Cool Calories. It adds calories with out making them nutty with energy.
> I've use both at the same time to try to bulk up rescues. It works.
> 
> Danielle


 He was on corn oil but i read a lot of bad stuff so now he gets flax seed oil or wheat germ oil.


----------

